# Live rock "red, purple, orange, coraline...my first post....



## vincentwade (Nov 16, 2007)

*Live rock "red, purple, orange, coraline...my first pos*

I have 3 saltwater tanks and I'm an advance aquarium and even work pt at a local fish store....It's amazing how mant stories you here of one topic and all the different advice you recieve and give at the same time!!!

My biggest factor is when i bought all my live rock it was covered with purple and colored coraline alagey...

What is the best secret for keeping it this way or bringing it back?????
I have no phosphates, calcium is perfect, add iodine, trace element and strodium as well. I even tried a bottle of purple up!! Is there a dark secret?

vincentwade


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

in my experience, some small trace of copper sulfate has killed of most of the coraline algae of some of my live rock. if you have ever treated with something like that, that might be it. if not then i have not a clue :?


----------

